# Macap m2m Too coarse on finest level?



## toboscus (May 13, 2020)

When adjusting my macap M2M, If I go to the finest level before I hear that slight burr-touching sound, I still get relatively coarse grounds. (See attached, USB C for reference)

If I fill up the portafilter really high and tamp down really hard, I still get very good espresso. However I would like to be able to go finer and use less grinds per cup.

Also the finest setting without the burrs touching is at "2", which is quite a few notches away from setting "1".

Any input appreciated.









Sent from my Mi MIX 3 5G using Tapatalk


----------



## allikat (Jan 27, 2020)

Do you have a significant amount of beans in the hopper? This is a grinder designed to run from the hopper to allow the beans to push each other into the burrs. You will likely find that a quarter full hopper will give you a better result. You could also perhaps look at the burrs and see if they're level. They aren't always from the factory, and if they're not, then making them even will help a LOT.


----------

